# Effingham County Ga. Has 3 Openings on Still Hunting Club



## jcxmas (Jul 15, 2012)

Near Springfield still hunting club has 3 opening left. 700acres with 10 members at $500 for 12 month lease. Call 912-665-9320 for more info. No texting please.


----------



## Bowtechfella (Jul 17, 2012)

where in springfield is this?


----------



## jimbog526 (Mar 12, 2013)

Are there any opening for this hunting club?


----------



## beardenstanley@yahoo.com (Mar 26, 2013)

hello, i am interested in your club. Do you still need members and where is it located? Thanks, Stan Bearden


----------



## Ussabac1 (Mar 29, 2013)

*Openings/tour*



jcxmas said:


> Near Springfield still hunting club has 3 opening left. 700acres with 10 members at $500 for 12 month lease. Call 912-665-9320 for more info. No texting please.



I seen your post from 2012 and was wondering if the club had tours and openings? I also needed to know if the club invites new hunters?


----------

